# Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011



## Shmendrick (29. April 2011)

*Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Heut die news http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/News/?view=getBlogItem&BlogId=803 gefunden bei caseking und hier der Link zum Artikel Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Alpenföhn

Tests waren noch keine zu finden.


----------



## PEG96 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Der ist ja mal ziemlich teuer, die kühlleistung ist dann wahrscheinlich in etwa sogut wie beim 30€ billigerem ac xtreme plus


----------



## Shmendrick (30. April 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Soviel teurer is der in der Basis auch net,Lüfter hab ich genug rumliegen.Frage ist halt nur die Leistung die er bringt,da gibts halt noch 0 Info.


----------



## butzler (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Ein brachial geiles Teil zu einem absolut horrenden Preis. Ein Kühler der Extreme eben. Muss ich haben. Vielleicht. Später mal, wenn ich eine Karte haben sollte, für die sich solch ein Bolide lohnt .
mad


----------



## Fandevarth (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Bin gerade über einen Online Test vom Peter gestolpert...

Alpenföhn Peter Grafikkartenkühler - Test/Review (Exklusiv) | Gamezoom.net

Ich glaub die Werte sprechen ne eindeutige Sprache für Alpenföhn.
Werd mir den wohl bestellen


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Ein Vergleich gegen den shaman will ich mal sehen...^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Also einer der Redakteure hier hat den Peter schon drauf der könnte dir mehr sagen aber ich hab vergessen wer das war!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Jep eben ist es mir eingefallen PCGH_Marc hat den EKL Peter schon auf seiner GTX 580 drauf.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Meine 470 mit dem shaman läuft 1a und kühl und silent wollte nur mal wissen ob er rankommt da ich den shaman bis dato für den besten Kühler halte.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

@xXTheBestionxX: Es gibt bisher noch keinen direkten Vergleich meines Wissens nach. Der Peter sollte aber auf Augenhöhe mit dem Shaman liegen.


----------



## Shmendrick (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Weeehhh mein Alpenföhn is seit 14:45 in der Post^^


----------



## X Broster (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Also du bekommst ihn morgen? 

Weiß nicht wie du das geschafft hast, aber poste unbedingt ein paar Bilder.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Das will ich sehen!

Letzter Stand war noch: _"Zoll blockiert die Auslieferung..."_

MfG


----------



## Shmendrick (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Ja hat mich auch gewundert,laut caseking war letzte Info 8.6 aber wie gesagt ist Unterwegs.So nur noch mal mein Handy versuchen zu Installieren hab keine andere Möglichkeit sonst für Bilder.

Für die Ungläubigen


*Bestellnummer: 560287 (versendet)*
Bestelldatum: Samstag, 14. Mai 2011 11:49






*Artikel:* *Anzahl:**Artikel:**Arikel-Nr.:**Einzelpreis:**Preis:* 		1 x Alpenföhn Peter "Wing Boost Edition 120mm"ZUBU-01079,90 EUR*79,90 EUR* 		

				Zwischensumme:79,90 EUR* 					DHL (Versand nach DE: 1.72 kg):3,99 EUR* 					Nachnahmegebühr:4,00 EUR* 					inkl. MwSt. 19%:14,04 EUR   					*Summe*:*87,89 EUR*


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Langsam klettern die Lukü-Preise in Richtung Wakü


----------



## Shmendrick (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Habs gefühl die Post Arbeitet heute nicht das paket ist seit Mittwoch 19:42 im laster,oki das die Donnerstag nix machen is mir auch klar wegen feiertag aber heut?Man ich kann net mehr warten


----------



## X6Sixcore (4. Juni 2011)

Und, isses jetzt da?

Hab mir neulich was aus M in die Nähe von H per DHL holen lassen, das ging innerhalb von zwei Werktagen über die Bühne.

Berichte mal...

MfG


----------



## Shmendrick (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Er issssssssssssssssssssss daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa^^

Hier mal das erste Bild,hab grad keine Digicam zur Hand,sollt ich morgen net al zu platt sein(hab heut Spätdienst),mach ich mal Bilder vom Zusammenbau und mach mal ein Paar testdurchläufe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## X Broster (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Wow das ging schnell.^^

Sag bitte auch was zur qualitativen Erscheinung. Alles Grade und stabil?


----------



## meratheus (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Frechheit!!!  Ich habe den Peter am 29.04.11 laut Caseking bestellt und bezahlt! Aber angekommen ist immer noch keiner. 

@Shmendrick   Hattest du deinen Peter ebenso bei Caseking bestellt???

MfG Meratheus


----------



## Aufpassen (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Schaut ordentlich aus. ;D


----------



## Shmendrick (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Yap am 14.5 bei Caseking bestellt,biste Erstkunde oder schon öfter was bestellt?kann natürlich auch sein da ich meine letzte Bestellung 14 tage Später bekommen habe und mal gemeckert habe Vorgezogen wurde.Aso und immer per nachnahme bestellen

Ich mach dann morgen mal nen Roundup und Poste Paar Bilder,auch vom Zusammenbau, bloß net wundern Bitte wie die kabel im Gehäuse rumhängen^^


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Wow, echt hoch die Preise mittlerweile !


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Teuer. Und für das Geld hätte es dann auch der Shaman getan. Und der wäre wenigstens pünktlich gekommen. Inklu Lüfter...


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Der Peter ist halt was feines


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Halt ein Kühler...


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Mehr als ein Kühler, ein Schmuckstück, aber ich bin eh @Wakü


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Ich glaube, ich würde nichts, was je in einen Rechner eingebaut würde, als "Schmuckstück" bezeichnen. Aber jedem das seine...


----------



## X Broster (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Es ist nunmal technisch der Nachfolger des MK-13, der mit dem Shaman die Speerspitze der luftgekühlten Lösungen bildet. Und glaub mir, die können mehr als gut mit WaKü-Lösungen mithalten.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



X Broster schrieb:


> Und glaub mir, die können mehr als gut mit WaKü-Lösungen mithalten.



Für den Preis sollte man das auch verlangen können ;o)


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich würde nichts, was je in einen Rechner eingebaut würde, als "Schmuckstück" bezeichnen. Aber jedem das seine...


 Warum nicht ? Ich finde Hardware was geiles und ist für mich wichtiger als sonstige Gegenstände. Hätte lieber einen Gaming PC als ne teure Uhr.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



X Broster schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal technisch der Nachfolger des MK-13, der mit dem Shaman die Speerspitze der luftgekühlten Lösungen bildet. Und glaub mir, die können mehr als gut mit WaKü-Lösungen mithalten.


 
Also jetzt so im nach hinein betrachtet war der MK-13 schon ziemlicher Rotz! Nur gab es halt am Anfang für die GTX4** Serie nix besseres. Der Shaman hingegen ist immer noch absolut top und in Verbindung mit dem TR G2 muss der Peter erst mal zeigen was er kann vor allem wenn es um die SPAWAS geht.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Sehe ich auch so, MK13 war nix


----------



## meratheus (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> biste Erstkunde oder schon öfter was bestellt? Aso und immer per nachnahme bestellen


 
Erstkunde bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht bei Caseking. Einzigster Unterschied, ich habe nicht per Nachnahme bestellt. Da werde ich wohl Moregn ein eindeutiges Telefonat mit den Herren führen müssen!!!


----------



## meratheus (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Was die Leute immer über den MK-13 so meckern. Für meine alte GTX470 war dieser Kühler potent genug. Die Verarbeitung war super und das Verhältnis Kühlperformance/Geräuschpegel excellent! Lediglich bei einer VID > 1.050V kam der MK-13 mit der TDP unter GPU-Tool nicht mehr zurecht und schleichte sehr langsam aber sicher an die Drosselungstemperatur der GPU. Und daß der Peter eine Kopie vom MK-13 sein soll kann ich nicht bestätigen. Da sind schon einige Unterschiede feststellbar (Anzahl Heatpipes und Anordnung der Lamellen). Da haben die Ingenieure von Alpenföhn die Synapsen richtig funken lassen und die Sache bis zum Ende durchgedacht.

Da scheint der Deep Cool V6000 wohl eher an den MK-13 zu erinnern.

Wenn ich schon einen Vergleich zwischen Shaman und Peter wage, dann sollte man den TR G2 weg lassen! Denn dieser ist ja speziell für die Spawas entwickelt worden


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Was für Temperaturen hat deine 470 erreicht ?


----------



## meratheus (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



Koyote schrieb:


> Was für Temperaturen hat deine 470 erreicht ?



schau mal hier #52

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/107752-gtx-470-mit-grundplatte-mk-13-a-6.html


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Sieht ganz gut aus ^^


----------



## meratheus (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

@ Koyote    Der Meinung bin ich und sind andere ebenso. Lediglich die GTX480 war von der TDP zu stark für den MK-13. Prolimatech hatte auch sehr schnell die GTX480 von der MK-13 Kompatibilätsliste heruntergenommen und auf deren HP davon dringend abgeraten den MK-13 für die GTX480 zu verwenden, nachdem überall im Netz Berichte und Tests auftauchten.


----------



## X Broster (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Den Mk-13 jetzt schlecht zu reden, nur weil er *eine* spätere Karte mit einem exorbitanten Wärmeausstoß nicht kühlen konnte, halte ich für sehr gewagt. Top Verarbeitung, passt mit dem SpaWa Kit perfekt zur jenerzeit aktuellen 58XX Serie und besitzt eine hohe Kombatibilität. War vor dem Splitfire/Shaman das Non-Plus-Ultra.
Nun kommt der Peter.


----------



## schneiderbernd (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

der Peter ist immer noch nicht verfügbar..


----------



## Shmendrick (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Frag mich langsam wie ich meinen so früh von Caseking bekommen konnte


----------



## meratheus (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Laut Aussage Caseking Service haben sie eine Lieferung erhalten, womit die schon vorab bestellten Peter endlich ausgeliefert werden können. Ich kann es von meiner Seite aus bestätigen, denn ich habe heute eine Benachrichtigung erhalten, daß mein Peter auf dem Weg zu mir nach Hause ist ...endlich...


----------



## schneiderbernd (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

jo meiner auch..hoffentlich kommt der morgen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Aber alles was ich so langsam höre glaube ich fast das der TR Shaman+G2 etwas besser ist! Wäre echt super wenn einer mal einen Test der beiden Kühler machen könnte!


----------



## Shmendrick (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Naja glaube das die so ziemlich auf gleichem lvl sind,denke wie in meinem Infopost hängt auch viel von der gehäuselüftung ab.


----------



## schneiderbernd (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Aber alles was ich so langsam höre glaube ich fast das der TR Shaman+G2 etwas besser ist! Wäre echt super wenn einer mal einen Test der beiden Kühler machen könnte!


 naja bleibt abzuwarten...aber beim Peter sind halt echt viele Lüfter Kombis möglich..bis zu 4x140mm...das muß erst mal getoppt werden...naja man wird sehen..laut Post ist meiner in Zustellung...dann kann ich heute Abend schon mal was zu sagen..habe zwei Noisblocker Black Silent Pro PK1 dazu bestellt...die dürften ordentlich dampf machen.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

4x140mm für eine Graka omg wo soll das hinführen? irgendwann 8x140 auf der cpu und 6x auf der graka? etwas heftig irgendwie. Gibt es keienen werkstoff für kühler die schon alleine besser kühlen als kupfer? das wäre mal interessant


----------



## Shmendrick (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

@schneiderbernd ich glaube nicht das du unten die 140er ohne Probleme hinbekommst bei mir gings nicht wenn ich die halteschiene nutzen will,da gehen nur 120er.Und bei den Seitlichen kannste gleich die Cpu mitkühlen,denke 4 Lüfter bringt hier nicht mehr Leistung.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Wann kommt der Peter denn endlich, die Heidi ist allein


----------



## schneiderbernd (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> @schneiderbernd ich glaube nicht das du unten die 140er ohne Probleme hinbekommst bei mir gings nicht wenn ich die halteschiene nutzen will,da gehen nur 120er.Und bei den Seitlichen kannste gleich die Cpu mitkühlen,denke 4 Lüfter bringt hier nicht mehr Leistung.


 wie meinste das? wegen dem Platz im Case? Also wenns daran liegen sollte dann hab ich da weniger ein Prob mit dem 600T..nun ja werden wir heute Abend sehen..dann geb ich mal bescheid und kann ja Fotos machen...geht nicht-gibts nicht..meine Sorge ist nur das er auch wirklich auf die Lightning paßt..habe nur auf Bildern gemessen..


----------



## tfg95 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

@*XxTheBestionxX : Es gibt Stoffe die besser Wärme ableiten als Kupfer, nämlich Silber und Gold, aber die sind ein klein  wenig teurer. (1kg Gold kostet über 30.000€, ein Kühler aus einer Goldplatte und Heatpipes aus Gold dürfte mindestens 1000€ kosten)
*


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Nicht wirklich - Gold hat nur ca. 70 % der Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Silber und liegt damit noch unter Kupfer, ist als Kühler also eher suboptimal. Nimm lieber Diamant.


----------



## meratheus (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Wärmeleitfähigkeit λ (W/(m*K))

Platz 5 = Nickel: 85
Platz 4 = Aluminium: 200
Platz 3 = Gold: 311
Platz 2 = Kupfer: 380
Platz 1 = Silber: 418

MfG Meratheus

@tfg95 bei Silber hast du recht


----------



## meratheus (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

oder schau mal hier ---> Temperaturleitfähigkeit

EDIT: weiter unten Tabelle ansehen und vergleichen


----------



## Dyn@moFan (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Na, dass wär doch mal was: ein Peter aus Silber für ein paar tausend €! Nur für Enthusiasten


----------



## Shmendrick (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

@schneiderbernd naja kein Plan wie das mit nem 140er funzen soll,ich hab jetzt bei meinem 120er nachgeschaut und so wie der sitzt ist da keine 2cm mehr Platz um da nen 140er zu nutzen,hochkannt geht das wie gesagt da kannste die Cpu mitkühlen.

Ich hab maln Bild gemacht hoffe du kannst genug erkennen.Ich hab die Lüfter auf der inneren Halterung der Schiene angebracht auf der äuseren wäre das max. ein halber cm mehr wenn überhaupt an Platz


----------



## schneiderbernd (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Shmendrick schrieb:


> @schneiderbernd naja kein Plan wie das mit nem 140er funzen soll,ich hab jetzt bei meinem 120er nachgeschaut und so wie der sitzt ist da keine 2cm mehr Platz um da nen 140er zu nutzen,hochkannt geht das wie gesagt da kannste die Cpu mitkühlen.
> 
> Ich hab maln Bild gemacht hoffe due kannst genug erkennen.Ich hab die Lüfter uaf der innere Halterung der Schiene angebracht auf der äuseren wäre das max. ein halber cm mehr wenn überhaupt an Platz


naja nu..ick hab ihn verbaut...Bilder lade ich nachher hoch...und die 2x140mm sitzen wie ne eins!...
Update:
Die Karte rennt schon mal mit 1014Mhz durch den 11er..bei max. 71°..jetzt geh ich erst mal nen Bier trinken!
Update: 1Stdt. Crysis 2  mit 1002Mhz@2400Mhz bei 1.63V max. 80°....hab beschlossen das ich den Peter mag.


----------



## tfg95 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Thema Wärmeleitfähigkeit: Welche Wlp hat denn den höchsten Silberanteil bzw. die beste Wärmeleitfähigkeit?
Thema Peter: Ich weiß nicht ob der Peter auf ne Gainward glh 570 passt, weil 3 Kondensatoren recht nah an der GPU sind und daher meine Frage: Wie groß ist die Gpu -platte an sich, wie lang sind die "hinteren" Heatpipes bevor sie in den Kühlblock verlaufen und wie breit sind die sechs "hinteren" Heatpipes zusammen?


----------



## Fandevarth (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Meinst du dieses Layout?

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/Gainward-GTX570-GLH-PCB.jpg


----------



## Shmendrick (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Also ich hab auch ne gainward 570er und bei mir paßt der ohne probs.


----------



## tfg95 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Und die ist nicht im referenzdesign?
Kann man die Grundplatte nutzen?


----------



## tfg95 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch ne gainward 570er und bei mir paßt der ohne probs.


Und die ist nicht im referenzdesign?
Kann man die Grundplatte nutzen?
@*Fandevarth genau die meine ich
*


----------



## Shmendrick (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Is referenzdesign,und laut Alpenföhn kann man die Grundplatte weiterhin nutzen.schneiderbernd hat ein Bild gepostet wo er die grundplatte draufläßt.Aber wieso willste bei der GLh den Kühler austauschen?


----------



## tfg95 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Bei mittlerem Oc müssen die Lüfter bei 100% laufen ,damit sie max. 90Grad Celsius heiß wird, und dann kann ich die Zimmertüre schließen und immer noch hören. Ich habe die Grafikkarte, die Fandevarth verlinkt hat.


----------



## Sixxer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Ab 20.05. ich könnt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Bei mittlerem Oc müssen die Lüfter bei 100% laufen ,damit sie max. 90Grad Celsius heiß wird, und dann kann ich die Zimmertüre schließen und immer noch hören. Ich habe die Grafikkarte, die Fandevarth verlinkt hat.


 
Hei hab auch die GLH, und das kann gar net sein, selbst bei heavy OC auf 1,1V komm ich mit der Lüfterdrezahl nicht über 80%, und dann hat die Karte aber auch nur 75°C.


----------



## tfg95 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Hab ich denn nur Pech mit Kühlern....
Ohne Witz, meine glh wurde bei 1,1V und 936/1872Mhz und 2249Mhz bei 3D Mark11 89 Grad Celsius heiß und die Lüfter liefen bei 100%.
Mein i5 wird mit einem Mugen 2 rev b 70 Grad heiß und das ohne oc beim zocken(aber das gehört nicht zum Thema)
@ Black Mamba: 1,1V ist für mich noch nicht heavy OC


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Hab ich denn nur Pech mit Kühlern....
> Ohne Witz, meine glh wurde bei 1,1V und 936/1872Mhz und 2249Mhz bei 3D Mark11 89 Grad Celsius heiß und die Lüfter liefen bei 100%.
> Mein i5 wird mit einem Mugen 2 rev b 70 Grad heiß und das ohne oc bein zocken(aber das gehört nicht zum Thema)


 
Hast du nen ordentlichen Airflow???

Bei mir schaufelt vorne ein 240er, unten ein 140er rein und hinten NT(120er), 140er und 240er raus.

@tfg: wer 1,15V mit Lukü 24/7 macht ist bekloppt  und wie zum Teufel hast du >2200Mhz bei Speicher rausgeholt? *will auch*


----------



## tfg95 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Auch bei dem Peter sollte man keine 1,15V einstellen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Doch das muss gehen! Bei meinem Shaman kann ich meine GTX580 auf 1.15V stellen und sie wird dann Maximal 72 Grad heiß. Da der Peter ungefähr auf den gleichen Level ist wird er dann ähnliche Temps haben. Allerdings habe ich auch das Antec 1200 Gehäuse was einer der besten Airflows hat die es gibt.


----------



## schneiderbernd (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

naja...es kommt auf immer drauf an wie warm es gerade ist..bei 30° Sonne Pur...kommt auch das Peterle ins schwitzen...hab ihn allerdings auch noch nicht über 80° gekriegt...bei 1000Mhz Gpu.


----------



## meratheus (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Auch bei dem Peter sollte man keine 1,15V einstellen?


 
Wenn der Peter für eine TDP von 420 Watt ausgeleg ist, kann man ruhig die 1,15V testen. Ich würde lediglich die Temperaturen der Spawas kontrollieren


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Ja das ist aber schwer da bei den GTX keine Sensoren für die SPAWAS verbaut wurden, kannst du dann nur durch einen externen Temp Sensor machen.


----------



## meratheus (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Und was ist daran schwer? Ein IF-Thermometer reicht da vollkommen aus  . Man muß halt nur beachten wo der Wert gemessen wird (z.B. PCB-Rückseite). Wer die Grundplatte mit den derunter befindenlichen Wärmeleitpads verwendet, könnte ebenso einen Temperatursensor zwischen Wärmeleitpad und Grundplatte, die mutiger sind zwischen Wärmeleitpad und Spannungswandler mechanisch anbringen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Also ich rate drinend davon ab ein Sensor zwischen SPAWAS und Pad oder zwischen Pad und Grundplatte an zu bringen das beeinträchtigt die Wärmeleitfähigkeit doch enorm und könnte zum Defekt der SPWAS führen. 
Mit dem IR Thermometer hast du recht aber so ein Teil haben die wenigsten zu hause!


----------



## meratheus (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Wenn man weiß welchen Temperatursensor man braucht, vor allem in welcher Bauform und Temperaturbereich, dann funktioniert auch diese Variante.


----------



## schneiderbernd (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

oder ne lightning kaufen..


----------



## Seabound (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> oder ne lightning kaufen..


 
Wäre ne Maßnahme!


----------



## meratheus (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

@hulkhardy1

Ich habe jetzt den TR G2 bestellt. Ich werde demnächst an meiner GTX570 (zeitlich bedingt) mal die Temperaturen mit dem Peter testen (Vergleich zum Shaman). Könnte aber knapp werden, da die Rendelmuttern vom G2 recht hoch auf dem Headspreader sitzen. Somit könnte es zu Platzproblemen mit dem Peter führen. Meine Frage an dich. Wie hoch sind die angebrachten Rendelmuttern gemessen von der Oberfläche des PCB´s?

MfG Meratheus


----------



## wobbes (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

@ meratheus
G2 mit Peter passt ist zwar sehr knapp aber passt 
schau mal auf dem Thread alternate Kühler 5870 von cr@zed hatte beide varianten schon ausprobiert mit bildchen 

mit freundlichen wobbeshttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/31633-meratheus.html


----------



## wobbes (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

sry doppelpost


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



meratheus schrieb:


> @hulkhardy1
> 
> Ich habe jetzt den TR G2 bestellt. Ich werde demnächst an meiner GTX570 (zeitlich bedingt) mal die Temperaturen mit dem Peter testen (Vergleich zum Shaman). Könnte aber knapp werden, da die Rendelmuttern vom G2 recht hoch auf dem Headspreader sitzen. Somit könnte es zu Platzproblemen mit dem Peter führen. Meine Frage an dich. Wie hoch sind die angebrachten Rendelmuttern gemessen von der Oberfläche des PCB´s?
> 
> MfG Meratheus




Ich mess das gleich wenn ich von der Arbeit komme mal nach. Bei meiner GTX580 musste ich noch mehr Modifikationen machen damit der G2 passt. Erstens eine Bohrung stimmt nicht so dass man in den Kühlblock ein zusätzliches Loch anbringen muss. Ein Schraubenstift muss deshalb abgesägt/abgezwickt werden und durch das zuvor gemachte Lock gesteckt werden. Zweitens muss ein leichter Grad auf der Oberfläche des G2 abgeschmiergelt werden da die SPAWAS auf der GTX480 nicht ganz gleich hoch sind aber auf der 570/580 schon.

Aber der aufwand lohnt sich absolut die SPAWAS Temps sinken dann um gute 30 Grad von über 90 auf ca. 70 Grad.
Klingt aber komplizierter als es ist!


----------



## schneiderbernd (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich mess das gleich wenn ich von der Arbeit komme mal nach. Bei meiner GTX580 musste ich noch mehr Modifikationen machen damit der G2 passt. Erstens eine Bohrung stimmt nicht so dass man in den Kühlblock ein zusätzliches Loch anbringen muss. Ein Schraubenstift muss deshalb abgesägt/abgezwickt werden und durch das zuvor gemachte Lock gesteckt werden. Zweitens muss ein leichter Grad auf der Oberfläche des G2 abgeschmiergelt werden da die SPAWAS auf der GTX480 nicht ganz gleich hoch sind aber auf der 570/580 schon.
> 
> Aber der aufwand lohnt sich absolut die SPAWAS Temps sinken dann um gute 30 Grad von über 90 auf ca. 70 Grad.
> Klingt aber komplizierter als es ist!


 Hast Du das zweite Haltepaar benuzt welches beim Peter dabei war?..denn das was auf dem Peter schon vormontiert war hat bei mir auch nicht gepaßt...dafür das zweite perfekt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Hab nicht den Peter genommen sondern den Shaman der hat ungefähr die gleiche Kühlleistung. Also ich umgebaut habe war der Peter leider noch nicht verfügbar ist aber im Prinzip wurscht die beiden geben sich nichts.


----------



## meratheus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

@hulkhardy1

Kannst du die Mod. bildlich darstellen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Ich kann mit meinem Stick keine großen Bilder hoch laden! Aber hier hat mal einer den selben Mod gemacht und die Bilder rein gestellt, ich schau mal ob ich sie finde. Muss so Januar oder Februar gewesen sein.


----------



## meratheus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Ja, der liebe kleine Stick 

Das Problem habe ich an meinem Zweitwohnsitz ebenso. Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

So hier in Post #33 sind die Bilder, wenn noch Fragen sind kein Problem:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/137341-lukue-fuer-gtx-570-beratung-4.html


----------



## Shmendrick (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Hier gebt maln Update ob euer Peter da ist und wie die werte sind


----------



## Sixxer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Interessant zu lesen:  EKL Alpenföhn Peter Vorsicht beim Spannungswandler-Kühler. - Forum de Luxx


*EDIT:*
Nachdem meine HD 6970 von XFX den Geist  aufgegeben hat und ich vom freundlichen Händler per Garantie eine Neue  erhalten habe musste ich festellen das ich den Scythe Setsugen 2 nicht  mehr verbauen kann welcher an vorheriger Karte 100% ig passte.
AMD hat heimlich still und leise das  PCB Layout geändert. Der Kühlblock für die Spannungswandler passt nicht  mehr. Die Bohrungen im PCB sind nicht mehr "oben und unten" so das  dieser einfach verschraubt werden kann sondern seitlich versetzt, rot gekennzeichnet. Desweiteren fehlt ein Wandler inklusive Spule komplett.
             Schwarz gekennzeichnet ist der Platz an dem die Bohrungen bei der vorherigen Karte waren.
Kein Wunder warum es momentan immer noch keinen "Peter" im Handel gibt.


----------



## X Broster (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Das muss nicht AMD gewesen sein, auch die Partner nehmen gerne nach wenigen Monaten Eigendesigns und Kosten zu sparen.
Das gleiche gabs auch schon bei der 58XX Reihe und gleichen Problemen.

Wundert mich, dass du nicht die gleiche wiederbekommst oder dir eine aussuchen kannst.

Edit: Das was dem User im HW-Luxx passiert ist, ist krass. Bei meinem Thermalright VRM Kühler war zum Glück ein Wärmeleitpad aufgetragen, das einige Millimeter hoch ist.

Schlichte Kosteneinsparung von Alpenföhn.

Hier siehst du mal den beigelieferten Kühler vom MK-13. Schön die Dicke des WLPads zu sehen. Wenn man den Unterschied zur WLFolie betrachtet, oh weh...


----------



## Sixxer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*



X Broster schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass du nicht die gleiche wiederbekommst oder dir eine aussuchen kannst.


Hatte das Teil von MF in Wilhelmshaven und die haben mir eine neue geschickt.


----------



## Schnibbel (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter ab 18.5.2011*

Lässt sich eigentlich ein 3Pin Lüfter mit diesem Adapter Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Gelid VGA PWM Adapter Gelid VGA PWM Adapter 81122
am Lüfteranschluss der Karte regeln, oder ist dazu ein 4Pin PWM Lüfter von nöten?


----------

